# $100 out of state transfer fee in CA???



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

My local shop has quoted me $35 fee to act as FFL for me, plus another $100 transfer fee if the gun comes from out of state. That obviously almost always will negate any gains made by shopping around.

Is that a BS fee and it is time to find another dealer, or something else brought to us by the nice people of the CA Gov?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*$100 ???*

Shop Around!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OwensDad said:


> My local shop has quoted me $35 fee to act as FFL for me, plus another $100 transfer fee if the gun comes from out of state. That obviously almost always will negate any gains made by shopping around.
> 
> Is that a BS fee and it is time to find another dealer, or something else brought to us by the nice people of the CA Gov?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's ALL BULLSHIT!! There is absolutely NO reason or justification for that kind of money to transfer! Tell 'em to stick it and find somebody that's not trying to rape you. (Just my $.02 worth :smt033 )


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds like a bunch of :horsepoo:.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I found a FFl that will only charge $15


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Never heard of it. Not even in your state.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, shop around. Where I work they charge $40 for up to two and they don't care where it came from or where it is going as long as it is legal. That covers shipping if you are sending it out, and it also covers all the work the lady has to do before releasing it to you or shipping it out.


----------

